# The Bell Tree Fair 2014 Contest Voting



## Justin (Dec 28, 2014)

All five contests in The Bell Tree Fair this year have opened for public voting, check them out below and throw in your vote:



















​


----------



## Flop (Dec 28, 2014)

I love the entries this year!  It's going to be hard to choose.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 29, 2014)

When does the voting end for the current contests that are open?  I've looked but probably missed a thread.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 29, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> When does the voting end for the current contests that are open?  I've looked but probably missed a thread.  Thanks in advance.



The end dates are at the top of the poll, above the images.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you.  PandaNikita has "People Don't Read" under her avatar.  I'm guilty of that too many times!!


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2014)

*Update:* All of the contests are now open for voting! Add your voice!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 31, 2014)

im p sad that none of my entries are up for voting but eh. 2015 will be a better year.
i only voted in one contest bc i didnt like any of the entries in the other ones.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2015)

Voting has concluded for the contests, please stay tuned for the results soon!


----------



## Dark (Jan 6, 2015)

i missed the fair yo


----------

